# Mosquitoes in Imola, Ferrara or Ravenna



## Julesh53

Hi we are considering retiring to Italy next year. We were in Lucca in 2016 and were eaten alive by mosquitoes. It was so bad you couldn't really enjoy being outside on the terrace. They even flew through the holes on the insect screens.
We are looking at Imola, Ferrara or Ravenna as possible places to live. I read that Ferrara and Ravenna have a mosquito problem. Does Imola?
We have travelled to this area in October for many years and never had an issue. But maybe they come earlier in Summer.
The little darlings seem to think I taste delicious so I get eaten alive.
TIA


----------



## Italia-Mx

Mosquitos are everywhere in Italy. I live in Pescara. Last year 2016, they finally stopped coming into the house in November. This year we still had mosquitos at Christmas. It depends on the temperature. There is not much to be done about this other than what the Italians do -- and that is to use the VAPE plug in cartridges. I have been using them for years. They seem to be harmless to humans but make mosquitos swell up and become disoriented and eventually die.


----------



## Claudine M.

*Inescapable.*

Yes, everywhere I lived in Italy had very bad mosquitoes.

Orvieto in Umbria, very bad, tiger mosquitoes all summer in the daytime, even mid afternoon.

In Puglia, in the southern region, blazing hot for several months and anywhere people have potted plants the mosquitoes were there. Most people keep plants on terraces and also the many gardens were full of them.

Calabria, yes, and even midges evenings and nights in mountain and towns by the Sea.

Susa in the north, just as bad, however they do vanish in winter there.

Venice! well, no need to deny it, mosquitoes live in Venice.

Rome, yes, so many, anywhere there were trees or terraces with potted trees or flowers (which is nearly everywhere) swarms and swarms of them, for months.

If only the windows could be fitted with screens and still look authenticly Italian. But IMO, to try that on all the shuttered lovely windows in Italy isn't something I'd like to see done.


----------



## Julesh53

Thanks Italia-Mx yes we used the plugins when in Lucca and they were very effective. We also had some insect screens. Generally we could keep them out of the apartment. 
But we couldn't use the terrace or when we went out to a restaurant there were swarms of them. We sprayed repellent and that stopped them biting. But there were so many still swarming around you that it was annoying.
I was hoping to find a location where if you used repellent you could sit out on your terrace.


----------



## Julesh53

Thanks Claudine M that is sad that it is such a problem all over Italy. I was hoping there was an area where they weren't swarms of them. Just the odd annoying few.


----------



## Italia-Mx

Oddly enough, we don't have a problem with mosquitos when out on our terrace. Nor is there a problem when we're walking on the street or on the lungomare. There has been a problem at certain restaurants that don't use enough repellents.


----------



## GeordieBorn

As I said elsewhere, they do not fly too well e.g. not far and stay close to a water source. So if you find an area where there are few or better still none, then as long as you don’t add vegetation, water source they should be few. I would still suggest you find a repellent that suits and works for you personally.


----------



## Claudine M.

*lucky you!*



Italia-Mx said:


> Oddly enough, we don't have a problem with mosquitos when out on our terrace. Nor is there a problem when we're walking on the street or on the lungomare. There has been a problem at certain restaurants that don't use enough repellents.


Maybe the earthquakes ar scaring them off.


----------



## Julesh53

Italia-MX which town do you live in? That sounds like what I'm looking for.
GeordieBorn I think staying away from water is the secret. It's hard to tell from Google maps where there are marshes. I will have to see if I can investigate that more.
ClaudineM that's hilarious. Love it


----------



## GeordieBorn

Julesh53 said:


> Italia-MX which town do you live in? That sounds like what I'm looking for.
> GeordieBorn I think staying away from water is the secret. It's hard to tell from Google maps where there are marshes. I will have to see if I can investigate that more.
> ClaudineM that's hilarious. Love it


Unfortunately Jules it can just be a plant pot holder with a tiny amount of water in it, but the good news is in the fact they tend not to fly too far from water.


----------



## Italia-Mx

GeordieBorn said:


> Unfortunately Jules it can just be a plant pot holder with a tiny amount of water in it, but the good news is in the fact they tend not to fly too far from water.


I live four blocks from the Adriatic Sea and while mosquitos do come into my flat during peak summer months, I have never seen one mosquito on the Sea or the Lungomare and I have spent a lot of time down there day and evening. So they must be coming from standing water, wherever it is resting, for example on rooftops after a rainstorm, in flower pots, etc. Also not a problem when walking anywhere in the city. Apparently they aren't good flyers and can't keep up with walkers. Sometimes, when I see them inside the flat, I just can't figure out where they're coming from because of what I've just described.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Julesh53 said:


> Hi we are considering retiring to Italy next year. We were in Lucca in 2016 and were eaten alive by mosquitoes. It was so bad you couldn't really enjoy being outside on the terrace. They even flew through the holes on the insect screens.
> We are looking at Imola, Ferrara or Ravenna as possible places to live. I read that Ferrara and Ravenna have a mosquito problem. Does Imola?
> We have travelled to this area in October for many years and never had an issue. But maybe they come earlier in Summer.
> The little darlings seem to think I taste delicious so I get eaten alive.
> TIA


Down here in Sicily we use Citronella.. AND A LOT OF IT!!! Planting it around your house has a repellent effect and around the bars on any terrace fencing.

Also you can buy citronella candels which are for outdoor use. Burn a few of those 30 mins before using the terrace and during and they should avoid you. Also a well placed blue light solves a lot of problems!

Hope this helps

Kenzo


----------



## Julesh53

Thanks everyone you have most helpful


----------

